# Silica sand for fire pit



## Dpatterson (Nov 12, 2016)

i have a fire pit from restoration hardware that uses propane.  I can't find an air mixer to fit and I have clear glass sand on top which is burning because of the soot. If I put sand under the glass will it still have enough air to have flame but not burn the glass?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2016)

Air mixer? Do you mean the air shutter on the burner tube?


----------

